# LED numberplate lights



## M9TBH (Nov 5, 2011)

on my 59 plate TT i have halogen numberplate lights but i have noticed one some tt's, 11 and 61 plates they have LED number plate lights as standard

can i retrofit these

do they have a part number

dont fancy taking a chance on a set of ebay ones


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Take a look at this topic viewtopic.php?f=19&t=249382&hilit=+light


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

YoungOldUn said:


> Take a look at this topic viewtopic.php?f=19&t=249382&hilit=+light


The the link I kindly received from 'YoungOldUn' was via pm, so I dont know if the links will open as I had problems opening them, unfortunately I cant pm you as my posting count is not high enough, have tried to cut and paste the link, but that doesn't seem to work, maybe 'YoungOldUn' can pm it to you too... :wink:


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

something like this


----------



## davistorm (Nov 7, 2011)

I have bought these and they are quality! really bright sharp white light, they actually illuminate the ground around the back of the car at night

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-A5-S8-TT ... 51969594f6


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

davistorm said:


> I have bought these and they are quality! really bright sharp white light, they actually illuminate the ground around the back of the car at night
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-A5-S8-TT ... 51969594f6


I too brought the same ones for my 2011 TT S-Line. They look fab and also help see whats in the boot on a dark night! really sets off the back of the TT! 8)


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

M9TBH PM'd you as suggested by Matthaus


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Could they be used to replace the OEM, non LED boot light?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

brittan said:


> Could they be used to replace the OEM, non LED boot light?


The parts required for replacing the boot light are listed in this KB article viewtopic.php?f=43&t=208439 and the cost was around £17 from my local Audi spares dept when I replaced mine a couple of months back.


----------



## adamholland31288 (Nov 8, 2011)

those ebay ones are they hard to fit??? do they replace the old ones?

regards


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

YoungOldUn said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > Could they be used to replace the OEM, non LED boot light?
> ...


Thanks, I had seen that in the KB but didn't know the cost. I just thought that the number plate lamp being after-market might be brighter than the Audi LED lamp.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I think that the good thing about using the genuine Audi one is that you are guaranteed not to have any can bus errors cropping up as it has a circuit board containing with some electronics on it to stop any errors being flagged.


----------



## M9TBH (Nov 5, 2011)

cheers for the pm however i cant reply to it. with the gunuine audi parts way is there a how to guise by any chance?


----------



## hans4audi (Dec 21, 2008)

davistorm said:


> I have bought these and they are quality! really bright sharp white light, they actually illuminate the ground around the back of the car at night
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-A5-S8-TT ... 51969594f6


Indeed, bought these too, easy to fit, very bright, no error message!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

hans4audi said:


> davistorm said:
> 
> 
> > I have bought these and they are quality! really bright sharp white light, they actually illuminate the ground around the back of the car at night
> ...


The generation of error messages, seems to depend upon when your car was built. To quote WJA96



> Build dates from roughly October 2009 are PWM and throw more errors


I know that the genuine Audi ones have some inbuilt circutry to prevent the generation of errors and work ok on my car a MY12 vehicle.


----------



## sebbevanb (Oct 19, 2010)

Do you need to wire the OEM LED licence plate ligths like the boot light or are they plug and play? Would be nice with the part number


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

The part no's are :-
1. 1x 000979022E - Wire Set
2. 1x 000979009E - Wire Set
3. 1x 4B0971992 - Flat Connector
4. 1x 4B0971832 - Light Connector
5. 1x 8J0947409A - Light (this is the all-in-one LED unit)

The wire sets and the connectors are required interface between the new light fitting and the existing wiring as the LED light fitting has a different connector to the original one.

*EDIT -

I have just checked (wearing my glasses this time) and I have given a load of [email protected] information above - brittan is correct, they are totally different units. Sorry. *


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

YoungOldUn said:


> The part no's are :-
> 1. 1x 000979022E - Wire Set
> 2. 1x 000979009E - Wire Set
> 3. 1x 4B0971992 - Flat Connector
> ...


How much was all of this for each numberplate light? Have you actually fitted all of this with no errors?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > The part no's are :-
> ...


Those are the part numbers for replacing the OEM boot light with a LED unit - not sure if the LED boot light can double as a LED number plate light.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> How much was all of this for each numberplate light? Have you actually fitted all of this with no errors?


I paid around £17 at my local spares dept about 3 months ago for everything.



brittan said:


> Those are the part numbers for replacing the OEM boot light with a LED unit - not sure if the LED boot light can double as a LED number plate light.


My car is a MY12 model and it came with LED number plate lights which originally prompted me to investigate replacing the boot light with one of the same units. I was given the parts list by another forum member and they are also in the Knowledge Base. When I got the new light unit and visually compared it to the existing number plate lights (Both lit and switched off) they look identical, so I can only surmise without stripping them out that they are the same unit.

*EDIT -

I have just checked (wearing my glasses this time) and I have given a load of [email protected] information above - brittan is correct, they are totally different units. Sorry.*


----------



## MarcQuinlivan (Sep 27, 2010)

Can you dig out the part number for the number plate lights?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I feel such an idiot after my last reply that I have just been and removed one of the light fittings to check for Part numbers etc. The markings on the light fitting are: -

Front Face
A046341
4G0.943.021 < I think this is the part number
181473
L-00 E1 3138
TL 81 SAE L 10 DOT

Rear
12V 0.8W
ABS<181474
Made in Slovakia
010998

Hope this is of more help.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks...so I need two of these + all of the equipment mentioned in the list above (X2) to fit LED rear numberplate lights?

Anyone tried this kudatec adapter?

http://www.kufatec.de/shop/product_info ... TT-8J.html

Sure u go on ahead there Mark and fit them and let me know how it turns out!


----------



## MarcQuinlivan (Sep 27, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> I feel such an idiot after my last reply that I have just been and removed one of the light fittings to check for Part numbers etc. The markings on the light fitting are: -
> 
> Front Face
> A046341
> ...


Any chance of a photo of the housing and a shot of them in operation in the dark? A photo of the connectors wouldn't go amiss either.

Mine are a little too bright - they're the ones Robokn was selling a couple of years back.


----------



## MarcQuinlivan (Sep 27, 2010)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Thanks...so I need two of these + all of the equipment mentioned in the list above (X2) to fit LED rear numberplate lights?
> 
> Anyone tried this kudatec adapter?
> 
> ...


Making your own loom would cost €22. Kufatec is €39 plus shipping.

Might order up the relevant parts and see what happens.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Hope these are ok


----------



## MarcQuinlivan (Sep 27, 2010)

Grand job. I've emailed my parts guy for a price for all the bits.


----------



## M9TBH (Nov 5, 2011)

winner, so all i need is a set of those kufatec adapers, im useless at making my own looms, and 2 led units... and then im good to go?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

So is this the parts list?

1. 2x 000979022E - Wire Set 
2. 2x 000979009E - Wire Set 
3. 2x 4B0971992 - Flat Connector
4. 2x 4B0971832 - Light Connector 
5. 2x 4G0943021 - LED light unit


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

M9TBH said:


> winner, so all i need is a set of those kufatec adapers, im useless at making my own looms, and 2 led units... and then im good to go?


The Kufatec looms have built in current limiting resistors (Load resistors) by the looks of them. If you are fitting the Audi units you don't want these. What you need are the wire sets and the connectors to make the adaptor loom.

1. 2x 000979022E - Wire Set
2. 2x 000979009E - Wire Set
3. 2x 4B0971992 - Flat Connector
4. 2x 4B0971832 - Light Connector

These parts make two of these -


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

phope said:


> So is this the parts list?
> 
> 1. 2x 000979022E - Wire Set
> 2. 2x 000979009E - Wire Set
> ...


Sorry Peter missed this.

Yes that looks to be the correct parts list


----------



## M9TBH (Nov 5, 2011)

i think someone on the site should make some money making these looms 

i dont fancy making my own and the kufatec are a bit pricey... but if needs must :roll:


----------



## MarcQuinlivan (Sep 27, 2010)

I've just ordered up the bits for this so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## MarcQuinlivan (Sep 27, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > So is this the parts list?
> ...


I think those might be the wrong part numbers for some of them. It looks like you've just doubled up on the connectors for the interior lighting.

I've ordered up some other connectors too just in case so I'll post up when I know.


----------



## xXbullXx (Jul 4, 2011)

I fitted these led lamps to my 59 plate tts a while ago and a bulb error message came on the dash so im guessing a resistor will need to be used?


----------



## awhk (Jun 27, 2011)

Most MY2010 and all MY2011 cars require resistor to work due to newer generation BCM's.


----------



## MarcQuinlivan (Sep 27, 2010)

So how do they make it work in the MY12 cars?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

MarcQuinlivan said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > phope said:
> ...


Part No 3 (4BO971992) is incorrect. This is the socket type connector needed to join to the wire-side plug for the boot light.

The connector to the OEM normal number plate light is a different style/shape, but I don't know the part number yet.


----------



## MEARMAN (Jan 25, 2012)

I've just fitted them to my 2010 TTS in white and they look amazing! 

A few teething problems but think tey're all sorted now.

Cost £27

Worth every penny


----------



## MarcQuinlivan (Sep 27, 2010)

brittan said:


> Part No 3 (4BO971992) is incorrect. This is the socket type connector needed to join to the wire-side plug for the boot light.
> 
> The connector to the OEM normal number plate light is a different style/shape, but I don't know the part number yet.


I think you need the following

3B0 972 712 (x2) - connector
000 979 020 E (x2) - repair wire

instead of

2x 000979022E - Wire Set 
2x 4B0971992 - Flat Connector

I've ordered them up so w'll see if they are right.

It looks like the original list above is just a doubling up of the gubbins for the interior light.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

I have these on mine, I bought the completed set from a company through a group but on the forum. You should do a search, think I paid £30 for them and they work a treat with no dash errors what so ever


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

MarcQuinlivan said:


> I think you need the following
> 
> 3B0 972 712 (x2) - connector
> 000 979 020 E (x2) - repair wire
> ...


I should have waited for to come along with the part numbers.  
I ordered the same connector & repair wire earlier this afternoon, so will see tomorrow if they are correct.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

brittan said:


> Part No 3 (4BO971992) is incorrect. This is the socket type connector needed to join to the wire-side plug for the boot light.
> 
> The connector to the OEM normal number plate light is a different style/shape, but I don't know the part number yet.


I have to admit I assumed that the connector for the original light would be the same for both the boot light and the number plate light 



xXbullXx said:


> I fitted these led lamps to my 59 plate tts a while ago and a bulb error message came on the dash so im guessing a resistor will need to be used?


I have looked at the coding for the 'Central Electrics Module' using vagcom and the only setting that I thought might affect LED number plate light errors is -










Perhaps someone could check byte 23 bit 6 on their car.


----------



## MarcQuinlivan (Sep 27, 2010)

brittan said:


> MarcQuinlivan said:
> 
> 
> > I think you need the following
> ...


My bits should arrive tomorrow so we'll see then.

I had sent the list above to my parts man in an email yesterday and then emailed him back to add the extra bits after I realised that list was just a doubling up of the interior one. I found the proper numbers on an A1 forum.


----------



## awhk (Jun 27, 2011)

MarcQuinlivan said:


> So how do they make it work in the MY12 cars?


MY12 car has BCM specific programmed for LED plate lights. So far I don't think there is any solution, other than using resistors, to use factory LED plate lights on MY2010 and MY2011 TT's. I have tried altering Byte 23 bit 6 on my MY2011 (as shown above) but no luck at all. So I ended up using a resistor. Companies like kufatec always offer programming dongle if coding is possible, but they only offer wiring adapters with resistors until this point. I've also checked on Golf VI forums and they also have the same issue while retrofitting LED plate lights for 10 and 11's. So I guess resistor is the only way to go... or BCM replacement, unfortunately.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

I ended up geting these this week http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270852604939 looked good, but still got the OBD error message, even tho these have built in resistors... :evil: have sent the company an email for advice as they told me they had got Audi to do a test and they worked fine? I am wondering if maybe the resistors are faulty..anyone have any suggestions...

Will update if they have any solutions..

Had spoken to my local Audi dealer with a part number for the latest LED numberplate units they are meant to be fitting in the latest models, but they were very vague and didn't seem to know what I was on about..

Any advice appreciated.. :wink:


----------



## xXbullXx (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry abit of an off topic question but what is the best setting/threshold to have your auto lights on using vag com because mine seem to come on very early.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The replacement parts arrived this morning and are correct.

Hence the parts list is now:

1. 000 979 020E - Wire Set - 2 Off
2. 000 979 009E - Wire Set - 2 Off
3. 3BO 972 712 - Flat Connector - 2 Off
4. 4B0 971 832 - Light Connector - 2 Off
5. 4G0 943 021 - LED light unit - 2 Off


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

So i need to order the above and they will give me everything to fit led number plates in an 09 tts?

Once i get the the parts what do i need to do?
Sorry for the simple questions just a bit lost.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The incandescent bulb light unit and the LED light unit have different shape/size connectors. 
You use the repair wires and connectors to make an "adaptor lead" to go between the wiring loom plug and the LED light unit socket.
Then just plug in and fit the LED light unit - then we'll see if it brings up a bulb failed warning which will depend on exactly when the car was built.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

thanks for the quick reply.

that makes it clear.... anyoe know if an paril 09 tts is going to throw up an error message?

Also i assume i just got to my audi dealership to get the parts?

thanks again
Dave


----------



## MarcQuinlivan (Sep 27, 2010)

brittan said:


> The replacement parts arrived this morning and are correct.
> 
> Hence the parts list is now:
> 
> ...


I called into the dealer earlier and most of the bits were in but the connectors were not as I ordered them too late for delivery today and one of the bulbs was on back order so I'll pick up all the bits on Monday evening.

I'll do up a noddy guide when I have it fitted.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the guide... ad then i'll go off and buy the parts


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I've had a quick go at connecting one light up temporarily by fitting the wires into the connectors and then just twisting the ends together. The LED light works ok (2nd time once I'd swapped the wires about) but it brings up the failed bulb warning.

I checked Byte 23, bit 6 of the Central Electrics Controller and it is unticked as per YoungOldUn's earlier screen grab; but I haven't looked any further into whether there's anything else that may help via VCDS.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

brittan said:


> I've had a quick go at connecting one light up temporarily by fitting the wires into the connectors and then just twisting the ends together. The LED light works ok (2nd time once I'd swapped the wires about) but it brings up the failed bulb warning.
> 
> I checked Byte 23, bit 6 of the Central Electrics Controller and it is unticked as per YoungOldUn's earlier screen grab; but I haven't looked any further into whether there's anything else that may help via VCDS.


Byte 23, bit 6 of the Central Electrics Controller was the only thing I noticed that seemed to be connected with the number plate lights. If you want me to check anything on VCDS, just ask.

My LED number plate lights were fitted at the factory and dont generate any warnings.


----------



## MarcQuinlivan (Sep 27, 2010)

My old A3 had an option for "Number plate - cold diagnostics" that you could disable so the warning would not appear. This byte 23 thing looks like it could be similar. I have Robokn's LEDs in the TT and they give the warning but did not in the A3 with the cold diagnostic disabled.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Matthaus said:


> I ended up geting these this week http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270852604939 looked good, but still got the OBD error message, even tho these have built in resistors... :evil: have sent the company an email for advice as they told me they had got Audi to do a test and they worked fine? I am wondering if maybe the resistors are faulty..anyone have any suggestions...
> 
> Will update if they have any solutions..
> 
> ...


Well I received an email today from the company that supplied them and they asked the following questions..

Have you reset the computer to allow it to recognize that new parts? Also if there is any aftermarket HID/LED ect parts on the vehicle. Finally you can have a check the fuse if it works properly.

Most warning issues trigger by those three reasons.

*My answers were....*
Resetting the computer..is that possible?
No aftermarket hids/leds fitted..
Surely if the fuse was blown the number plate lights would not work at all?

Any advice would be much appreciated regarding the above..


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

digital_dreamer said:


> that makes it clear.... anyoe know if an paril 09 tts is going to throw up an error message?
> Dave


99.9% certain you'll see no error with the eBay kits.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

On MY10 cars a resistor won't help because the car is supplying a constant 12V to everything and using PWM to vary the power output. Simple fixes won't work, you need proper electronics in there to fool the ECU. There must be genuine Audi units that just plug in. All we need is the registration number of a car with LED rear lamps to buy a replacement set and we're off.


----------



## MarcQuinlivan (Sep 27, 2010)

wja96 said:


> All we need is the registration number of a car with LED rear lamps to buy a replacement set and we're off.


The genuine LED part numbers are listed above. I have a set on order for collection this evening. One or two other people in this thread have also fitted them.


----------



## vicpal (Sep 18, 2011)

Matthaus said:


> Don't be afraid to get your hands dirty. [smiley=argue.gif] You better know how to fit number plate lights before you start the project or before asking more. Fitting is not a easy job to do. Otherwise you better buy from Audi dealer ,then find some expertise to done the job for you.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

vicpal said:


> Matthaus said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be afraid to get your hands dirty. [smiley=argue.gif] You better know how to fit number plate lights before you start the project or before asking more. Fitting is not a easy job to do. Otherwise you better buy from Audi dealer ,then find some expertise to done the job for you.


Sorry buddy, but I am confused...with your statement, I am not afraid to get my hands dirty, as I have tried to fit them but it threw up the error message..whats with the argue smilie? ( [smiley=argue.gif] ) All I was asking was for some advice... :?
Which is what forums are all about... :roll:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Matthaus said:


> I ended up geting these this week http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270852604939 looked good, but still got the OBD error message, even tho these have built in resistors... :evil: have sent the company an email for advice as they told me they had got Audi to do a test and they worked fine? I am wondering if maybe the resistors are faulty..anyone have any suggestions...
> 
> Will update if they have any solutions..
> 
> ...


wja96 has summed it up with the comment regarding MY10 cars (It is MY10 and later cars), so if your car is one of these that is why the lights with resistors still produce an error message.



wja96 said:


> On MY10 cars a resistor won't help because the car is supplying a constant 12V to everything and using PWM to vary the power output. Simple fixes won't work, you need proper electronics in there to fool the ECU. There must be genuine Audi units that just plug in. All we need is the registration number of a car with LED rear lamps to buy a replacement set and we're off.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

YoungOldUn said:


> Matthaus said:
> 
> 
> > I ended up geting these this week http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270852604939 looked good, but still got the OBD error message, even tho these have built in resistors... :evil: have sent the company an email for advice as they told me they had got Audi to do a test and they worked fine? I am wondering if maybe the resistors are faulty..anyone have any suggestions...
> ...


Cheers mate, I think you are right mine is a late 2009 so may fall into that categry, I knew I could rely on you for some constructive information...much appreciated... :wink:


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

inside mine


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

TT-REX are your original Audi's or aftermarket? I take it yours don't throw up the OBD error message then?


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

Matthaus said:


> TT-REX are your original Audi's or aftermarket? I take it yours don't throw up the OBD error message then?


aftermarket bought them for 10$ each  no error message or anything, good quality too been 1year and a half no problem


----------



## christurbo (Mar 6, 2005)

MarcQuinlivan said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > All we need is the registration number of a car with LED rear lamps to buy a replacement set and we're off.
> ...


Have you fitted yours yet?

I have a 2010 registered in Aug 2010. I would like LED rear lights like my BMWs used to have.


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

From what I've gathered... for an 07, I wouldn't need to create my own adaptor?

And would it then be a choice between buying an off the shelf from ebay or one from Audi? What is the difference?


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

MarcQuinlivan said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > All we need is the registration number of a car with LED rear lamps to buy a replacement set and we're off.
> ...


Have you fitted these yet?


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

christurbo said:


> Have you fitted yours yet?
> 
> I have a 2010 registered in Aug 2010. I would like LED rear lights


+1, ours our MY11 (September 2010)



Jem said:


> From what I've gathered... for an 07, I wouldn't need to create my own adaptor?
> 
> And would it then be a choice between buying an off the shelf from ebay or one from Audi? What is the difference?


If you buy them from eBay then they will be plug and play - you get the loom adaptor with them, be warned though the lights are a piss fit and you therefore need to use the supplied foam tape to stop them from moving, which makes removing them MUCH harder!! (just sent my eBay's ones back as they showed an error (bought before I found this thread)

If you use the genuine Audi ones (this is what I intend to use) then you need to make up the adaptor loom with the following parts:



brittan said:


> The replacement parts arrived this morning and are correct.
> 
> Hence the parts list is now:
> 
> ...


I have a pair of the "4B0 971 832 - Light Connector - 2 Off" if anyone is interested, £4 posted (cost me more than that from TPS) these are also in the Marketplace on here.

I just need a definite answer if the OE LED's throw an error up on MY11 onwards cars??


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Gizmo68 said:


> I just need a definite answer if the OE LED's throw an error up on MY11 onwards cars??


I would very much expect so. Mine is MY10 (built Sept 2009) and I get the lamp failure warning with the OEM units. 
Trying to disable the warning for the number plate lights with VCDS doesn't seem to work so I expect I'll end up just using a couple of resistors. Not really happy with that solution so I haven't progressed it yet, although I have ordered the resistors.


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

Has anyone purchased from hids4you on eBay (allgoods99)

Purchased a set from them for our 2012 Golf and they are fine with no error codes showing.
Seems to be the easiest way to get the led number plate working.
I'm using a set from alltronix on the TT, but for some reason they dont seem to be selling them anymore:


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

Gizmo68 said:


> Jem said:
> 
> 
> > From what I've gathered... for an 07, I wouldn't need to create my own adaptor?
> ...


Having read the other threads here, for an 07 all I need to do is replace the festoons. Or am I missing something obvious here?

http://www.alltronix.co.uk/index.php?ma ... cts_id=173

Because the car is pre MY10, I shouldn't have problems with DIS errors.

The advice received from these guys was that the 36mm units fit better than the 39mm units. I'll find out in a couple of days.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

I've noticed that a couple of you have looked at Central Electronics Byte 23 Bit 6 but has any one tried Byte 17 Bit 7?
It looks like it turns off PWM for LED lights.










Can some one tick that bit and try with AUDI or ebay lights?


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes I tried it Mark, it made no difference at all, still got the bulb error.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

I thought you would have but couldn't see anything mentioning it.
Damn. I thought I was on to something there :? 
So that setting would only apply to MY12 cars with LED lights as standard I guess?


----------



## KingMarty (Jul 18, 2012)

I personally think the UK number plate is the least attractive bit on any car, big yellow/white plastic square, looks ugly and ruins the shape of the car. At the front especially! LED lights are very cool but I'd rather my number plate stood out as little as possible, rather than drawing more attention to it with brighter light. Tho I am tempted to 'go LED crazy' elsewhere on and in the car!


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

m-a-r-k said:


> So that setting would only apply to MY12 cars with LED lights as standard I guess?


I would think so yes, this coding is also there on most other models, both Audi and others in the VAG group and it doesn't seem to do anything on those either.


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Jem said:


> Having read the other threads here, for an 07 all I need to do is replace the festoons. Or am I missing something obvious here?
> 
> http://www.alltronix.co.uk/index.php?ma ... cts_id=173
> 
> ...


Did you get these yet ?


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes I did but opted not to install. The reason being is because the unit is a small fit for the housing and I do not want to tamper with the contacts in case they get damaged.

So my advice would be not to get the 36mm festoons.


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Ow...I couldn't wait and ordered the same ones :-/... But I also had to order/install complete new bulb holders, since I misplaced the original ones when I replaced them with aftermarket LED ones... 20 euro's for the both of them. 
I'll try to install the LEDs , if it goes wrong it'll only cost a 20 to replace the holders again.


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok, they arrived today...and I just installed them. works like a charm 

I don't understand why you think they wouldn't fit...on my car they just slid in between the two contacts ( ok, a little bit of pressure, but nothing major ). And they don't throw and error on the DIS...

Mystery solved


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

I didn't say they wouldn't fit mate. I said I didn't want to tamper with the contacts because they're not the most solid bit of metal and getting them to hold the unit would have meant deforming them, even if it's slightly.

In hindsight, I would've bought the slightly bigger festoons.


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Maybe the 2007 model has different festoon-holders than the 2009 model.  the 36 mm ones fitted perfectly...I'm sure I wouldn't have been able to squeeze in 38mm ones....

Maybe you can sell them on, or send them back and trade them in for 38-39mm ones ?


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

I fitted 37mm LED's and they were very tight (MY11)


----------



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

Can anybody help with what number plate bulbs to get for my TTS 2008 with white display. i bought these 2x Festoon 36mm 272 Ultra Bright 3 SMD LEDs 10x36 & they give a bulb out error on my dash & only stay on for 4 secs. When i try 1 of the bulbs with one of my original bulbs the light stays on. So just want to know which bulbs to buy that will work & not give me a dash error
Thanks
Dak2v


----------

